# The 2 PRAWNS!



## David H (Jun 10, 2011)

Far away in the tropical waters of the Coral Sea, two prawns were swimming around.
One called Justin and the other called Christian.

The prawns were constantly being harassed and threatened by sharks that inhabited the area.

Finally one day Justin said to Christian, 'I'm fed up with being a prawn; I wish I was a shark, and then I wouldn't have any worries about being eaten.'

A large mysterious cod appeared and said, 'Your wish is granted'


Lo and behold, Justin turned into a shark and, horrified Christian immediately swam away, afraid of being eaten by his old mate.

Time passed (as it does) and Justin found life as a shark boring and lonely.

All his old mates simply swam away whenever he came close to them.

Justin didn't realize that his new menacing appearance was the cause of his sad plight.

While swimming alone one day he saw the mysterious cod again and he thought perhaps the mysterious fish could change him back into a prawn.

He approached the cod and begged to be changed back, and, lo and behold, he found himself turned back into a prawn.


With tears of joy in his tiny little eyes Justin swam back to his friends and bought them all a cocktail.

*(The punch line does not involve a prawn cocktail - it's much worse)...*

Looking around the gathering at the reef he realized he couldn't see his old pal.

'Where's Christian?' he asked.

'He's at home, still distraught that his best friend changed sides to the enemy & became a shark', came the reply.

Eager to put things right again and end the mutual pain and torture, he set off to Christian's abode.

As he opened the coral gate, memories came flooding back.

He banged on the door and shouted, 'It's me, Justin, your old friend, come out and see me again.'

Christian replied, 'No way man, you'll eat me.
You're now a shark, the enemy, and I'll not be tricked into being your dinner.'

Justin cried back 'No, I'm not. 
That was the old me. I've changed.'............

*(You're going to love this................................)*
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
'I've found Cod. I'm a Prawn again Christian'*


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2011)

groans while trying not to laugh too much.


----------



## Monica (Jun 10, 2011)

LOL David


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh dear...  That is very...  Um...

Yes, I giggled.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 23, 2013)

I will have to try & remember that 1


----------



## Caroline (Jun 24, 2013)

sharp intake of breath as I try not to laugh


----------



## KateR (Jun 24, 2013)

That's a real groaner. PMSL!


----------



## Copepod (Jun 24, 2013)

Always pleased so see marine invertebrates getting some of the attention they usually lack


----------



## Highlander (Jun 24, 2013)

Big Groan - but I did laugh!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 24, 2013)

The daft ones are the best


----------



## moonymama (Jul 3, 2013)

i actually snorted while drinking my water.....oh COD,that was gooood! lolol...bad but good!


----------

